# Hello Everyone From Quebec :)



## Intchkuness (May 15, 2012)

So after reading all i think i could read and seeing all the videos i could see, i finally decided to cave in and bought a Hathcock Target Sniper from Bill Hays and started shooting!

I'm mostly interested in pest and small game hunting, gets the blood pumpin'









Shooting 3/8" steel nuts but probably going to buy 1/2" soon, as i'm fitting my HTS with either 4/4/3 linked bands or triple theraband golds; power indeed. Suggestions welcomed.

I have yet to make a first kill, still working on aiming properly. I clipped a seagull the other day, got it on the wing and it let out a blood-chilling sound but failed to finished it as it started to strut away. I felt instantly bad and guilty; i want to eliminate them, not make them suffer needlessly, so i decided to put live target shooting on hold until i can constantly hit a precision target.

So that's it, slingshots and shooting are a lot of fun and i want in, so here i am









Simon


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hello simon, it would be better to go after consistant accuracy, much more than "first kill". have fun and be careful.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome Simon


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another Canuck ... And delighted to see that you are from Quebec. Welcome to the forum. That sense of dismay at having merely injured something seems to have put you on the right track. Once you get your accuracy and consistency down pat, there will be plenty of time for hunting. I would suggest that you use heavier ammo. The heavier ammo will be a bit slower, but will deliver a lot more energy to your target, and hence increase the probability of a clean kill. Practice with what you will be using for hunting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome .Good to have another northerner with us. I would focus on the fun of practicing with an easier pull and then increase only when you master the light pulls.Good Luck!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

for any purpose i find three layers of TBG to much double is plenty, and also if you are trying to pull back three layers of TBG your accuracy is going to fall.(unless you are as strong as jeorg sprave)


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Intchkuness said:


> So after reading all i think i could read and seeing all the videos i could see, i finally decided to cave in and bought a Hathcock Target Sniper from Bill Hays and started shooting!
> 
> I'm mostly interested in pest and small game hunting, gets the blood pumpin'
> 
> ...


I'm late to welcome you, but welcome to the forum, Simon! I have a Hathcock Sniper too.... I love it. Bill made mine slightly smaller because of my smaller hands. Its a wonderful shooter.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Simon.


----------

